
Coinbase Bans Milo Yiannopolous - mises
https://www.ccn.com/bitcoin-bros-silence-to-coinbase-ban-of-milo-yiannopoulos-is-deafening
======
Meekro
I don't like the deplatforming craze of the last few years, but getting banned
from Coinbase is pretty mild. This isn't like getting banned from Paypal or
Facebook, which permanently cuts off your options. It's more like getting
banned from one particular web host, at which point you just sign up with
another and keep going like nothing happened.

I'd be worried if I thought every exchange would do this, but this area is
highly competitive and filled with small businesses that are either run by
libertarians (who would defend Milo), or who want to benefit from the free
publicity.

~~~
lilsoso
Coinbase banning Milo is much worse. They have no reason to ban him.

Now that they’ve banned him, they’re worse than say PayPal or the banks. This
is a betrayal of the community’s founding principles.

